

The Free Network Foundation - frankydp
http://thefnf.org/

======
drdaeman
Love freedoms 0 and 1 but don't buy freedoms 2 and 3. They're true as ideals,
but I find those too dangerous to believe in when they don't exist in
practice.

I know that, unless the whole network is completely trustworthy, any data I
send to network may (and eventually will) be intercepted or modified in
transit, either unintentionally or maliciously. And decrees "oh, yeah, it's a
law - nobody will peek at your data or mangle it, we promise, go send it
unprotected (and while we're at it, don't lock your car too)" don't make any
trust.

I think it's better not (falsely) believe to have such freedoms on modern
Internet at all, and do our best to protect our own data, than sorry when
beliefs will met with reality. Trustworthy large-scale networks are coming
right after the world peace.

(Yup, I sincerely believe in a technological solution to the political
problem. But technological solution is well-tested and known to work when
politics fail. Humans lie and math don't.)

~~~
contingencies
Agreed on #2. Traffic analysis is possible even with encryption. Tor is a hack
to resist, but at least some of the longer-lived exit nodes are either run by
attackers or targeted for analysis.

#3 - the 'unaltered' property - is something we can add with signatures where
appropriate and doesn't need to be a forced layer on every communication as
its overheads may often be undesirable.

~~~
drdaeman
Indeed, concealing metadata is much more problematic than concealing the
payload. However, the costs of attacks on sufficiently large mixnets is huge,
as compared to costs of attacks on modern day mostly-cleartext Internet. Every
serious router out there has NetFlow/SFlow support, but I believe there are no
common ISP-grade products are capable of pulling off timing attacks, for
example, on I2P or Tor.

I also think, the political solution should be explored in the area of
government and corporate transparency and personal data handling laws, so we
may have a better chance to know when a database containing our personal data
is built. Maybe, explicitly legalizing ang encouraging whistleblowing about
any databases containing personal data on more than a certain amount of
persons, whatever secret status it may have... I don't know. The only thing
I'm sure, is that a law that spies must not spy is going to be violated, for
certain.

------
gavinpc
What network should I use to sign up. Cause...

